# 谁愿意帮我编译一个内核，感激不尽

## lxping

我的hp笔记本，安装gentoo的时候，我照着文档一步一步的，但是到编译内核那一步失败了，以前安装其他Linux版本的时候经常有些硬件不支持，怎么办呢，希望有人能够帮我编译一个内核，感激不尽啊  :Razz:  

gentoo推荐的的cpu是i686，主要支持也就是笔记本的调节音量、亮度之类的建，还有笔记本触控板右键和滑动边缘，其他的我也不知道了

谢谢啊

----------

## zzj666

按照官方文档的建议，采取自动编译内核工具，

 genkernel 比较适合你这样的情况，

没有的话，在安装环境下emerge装一下就可以了。

这样出来的内核适合大多数的系统。

另外，仔细的阅读安装文档，里面讲得很仔细，不要忽略细节，否则就会导致不可估量的后果。

----------

## lxping

谢谢，我用genkernel编译成功了一个了。

唉，网速不行，桌面环境搞了一晚上没搞定，放弃了，等有心肠的时候再装gentoo了

----------

## s4426565

 *lxping wrote:*   

> 谢谢，我用genkernel编译成功了一个了。
> 
> 唉，网速不行，桌面环境搞了一晚上没搞定，放弃了，等有心肠的时候再装gentoo了

 

嗯 gentoo比较依赖网络。

----------

## beizhuchun

 *lxping wrote:*   

> 我的hp笔记本，安装gentoo的时候，我照着文档一步一步的，但是到编译内核那一步失败了，以前安装其他Linux版本的时候经常有些硬件不支持，怎么办呢，希望有人能够帮我编译一个内核，感激不尽啊  
> 
> gentoo推荐的的cpu是i686，主要支持也就是笔记本的调节音量、亮度之类的建，还有笔记本触控板右键和滑动边缘，其他的我也不知道了
> 
> 谢谢啊

 

可以试试用ubuntu 或fedora的livcd启动，如果在livecd环境中所有硬件都没问题的话。把/boot中的config文件拷出来。

```
#mkdir /mnt/gentoo

#mount /dev/ROOT  /mnt/gentoo --ROOT目录所在硬盘，以下相同

#cp -L /boot/config文件名 /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux

#mount /dev/BOOT /mnt/gentoo/boot --如果还有其他相同分区的话，都mount了

#mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

#mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

#mount --ribind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

#chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

#source /etc/profile

#export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make localmodconfig --如果不想太复杂，所有的提问现在提示的N或M

#make menuconfig --查看并修改你能确定的选项，不确定的都不改。

#make -jX && make modules_install
```

之后按gentoo hankbook 就可以了

----------

## double_crane

可以先用鲁大师之类的软件检测出硬件型号，不方便装的可以用PE，

然后到内核中选上需要的驱动

还是不能用的话，用ubuntu 之类的livecd看看 dmesg和lspci的信息

和你装的 gentoo的对比一下，尝试解决方案

开头总是难的

我第一次装 Y450 装了一礼拜，一些功能还不全，比如无线

上礼拜新买的 神州 K650C ，就装了两天，除了无线信号比在win下弱，不稳定（应该是官方linux驱动问题）

和 optimus在linux尚无法实现以外

基本都搞好了

----------

## twwwater

 *lxping wrote:*   

> 我的hp笔记本，安装gentoo的时候，我照着文档一步一步的，但是到编译内核那一步失败了，以前安装其他Linux版本的时候经常有些硬件不支持，怎么办呢，希望有人能够帮我编译一个内核，感激不尽啊  
> 
> gentoo推荐的的cpu是i686，主要支持也就是笔记本的调节音量、亮度之类的建，还有笔记本触控板右键和滑动边缘，其他的我也不知道了
> 
> 谢谢啊

 

lspci -vk | wgetpaste

lshw | wgetpaste

lsusb -v | wgetpaste

建议你到IRC里面问问。

先了解一下你自己的计算机，看看有哪些硬件，然后再适应一下linux的内核编译，

好好看一下drivers里面的每一项，对你有帮助的。别着急。

----------

